# Omg..



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Was a little anxious earler..... Wilf was "humping" Mable which I've always thought was a dominance thing and to put her in her place any way I told him to leave her alone and thought nothing more of it. Then looked at him his tail was between his legs and his back arched down and he was stood still, when I looked his penis had obviously become erect but then his skin was too tight for it to go back down and back in. Oh dear, with visions of how to get it back, would we need to go to the vets, how uncomfortable it must be, anyway tried a wet flannel thinking we it might reduce and ease back... anyway my OH picked him up, like a baby... which I was a bit oooh be careful and just this movement must have relieved the pressure and it went back in phew. I assumed when not intact that the urge and the ability was gone.. but obviously not. Hope he does nt get the urge any time soon, poor boy


----------



## curt3007 (May 28, 2011)

wilfiboy said:


> Was a little anxious earler..... Wilf was "humping" Mable which I've always thought was a dominance thing and to put her in her place any way I told him to leave her alone and thought nothing more of it. Then looked at him his tail was between his legs and his back arched down and he was stood still, when I looked his penis had obviously become erect but then his skin was too tight for it to go back down and back in. Oh dear, with visions of how to get it back, would we need to go to the vets, how uncomfortable it must be, anyway tried a wet flannel thinking we it might reduce and ease back... anyway my OH picked him up, like a baby... which I was a bit oooh be careful and just this movement must have relieved the pressure and it went back in phew. I assumed when not intact that the urge and the ability was gone.. but obviously not. Hope he does nt get the urge any time soon, poor boy


oooh that made me laugh, sorry for poor Wilf, but I could just envisage the senario, George is also 'humping' his toys


----------



## Jedicrazy (Apr 26, 2011)

That must have been quite a shock Karen. Typical bloke, showing off what he's made of...lol


----------



## Dylansmum (Oct 29, 2010)

I would have thought that castration would stop that happening but it obviously doesn't. Poor Wilf!


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Oh Jayne it was awful, I was stood talking to my neighbour, and we were looking at each wondering what to do but she was trying not to laugh, but the poor boy was stood there with the equivalent of a reddish pork sausage dangling there, but useless and stuck


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

I thought that as well ... just keep your boys away from Mable girlies x


----------



## ali-s.j. (Jun 6, 2011)

Well, I'm lost for words for once


----------



## Jedicrazy (Apr 26, 2011)

ali-s.j. said:


> Well, I'm lost for words for once


How about    ?


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

OMG for sure! oh my, poor Wilf! glad things went back to the way they were.


----------



## curt3007 (May 28, 2011)

wilfiboy said:


> Oh Jayne it was awful, I was stood talking to my neighbour, and we were looking at each wondering what to do but she was trying not to laugh, but the poor boy was stood there with the equivalent of a reddish pork sausage dangling there, but useless and stuck


ooh Karen , don't , I shouldn't be laughing at his poor predicament bless him


----------



## jools (Nov 11, 2010)

Oh you poor thing Karen, i would just die ................. my yorkshire terrier always had his out .............. Boys!!!!!


----------



## curt3007 (May 28, 2011)

jools said:


> Oh you poor thing Karen, i would just die ................. my yorkshire terrier always had his out .............. Boys!!!!!


that just reminded me of my sisters yorkie, we used to call it 'his lipstick' !


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Wilfs normally so girlie.... I've never seen it before and he's nearly 4... I dont think he's ever seen it either, he was stood there in bewilderment but once it had shown itself it was nt for going back where it came from... I might joke now, I really was worried lol. I can lie him on his back to groom him and its hard.. should I say difficult to notice where it is normally


----------



## Kel (Feb 1, 2011)

Poor Wilf. I feel bad getting some laughs at his expense. Oh, I just don't know if I could ever have a male dog, reading stuff like this


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Yuk ... I have just pictured the whole wilf willy situation in my mind... oh dear Karen what a drama you have had going on... I must admit I think I would of flapped about and panicked.. good job your hubby was there to help out ..... 

I am pleased everything is back in its place now.. phew ... I bet it was really quite scary :S


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

wilfiboy said:


> Wilfs normally so girlie.... I've never seen it before and he's nearly 4... I dont think he's ever seen it either, he was stood there in bewilderment but once it had shown itself it was nt for going back where it came from... I might joke now, I really was worried lol. I can lie him on his back to groom him and its hard.. should I say difficult to notice where it is normally


Oh poor Wilf, it must be because it has been done, Oakley's willy is always popping out and you can see exactly where it is when you roll him over ... oh and he scents up my kitchen bin .. and up me (but thats another story)... he is a bit of a Dirty Dog really, but he is my dirty dog and I love him, willy, scent and all that comes with him.


----------



## tessybear (May 1, 2011)

Oh poor Wilf! My cavalier Domino's was always popping out- my daughter was about 5 then she used to call it his pepperami!


----------



## sarahjo (Aug 6, 2010)

:laugh:

This is so funny - poor Wilf!!!


----------



## gemma27 (May 23, 2011)

Thought of your poor Wilf this morning. The radio was on and they were talking about horse races, the horse that won was 'Whiplash Willie'


----------



## badgerbunny (Jul 27, 2011)

OMG I just laughed so hard over this and then shook my finger at Waldo and said "Don't even THINK about doing this!" He's our first male dog... so... hoo-boy, now I see what we might be in for!


----------



## MillieDog (Jun 1, 2011)

Poor Wilf. I have not idea what to say 

I guess its never happened before an gotten stuck.


----------



## DONNA (Jan 7, 2011)

Yikes i wouldnt know where to look


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

DONNA said:


> Yikes i wouldnt know where to look


I was looking then wondering what to do then hoping that when I looked agian it would have gone back lol but no ... there it was and poor Wilf just stood there motionless... he was nt going for it or any thing just stood, tail down and back arched lol x
And yes Tessy thats excatly what it looked like a pepperami just stuck there


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

I just hope it doesn't happen again... yuk... 

Sorry Wilf I feel a bit rude talking about your ... thingy.


----------



## strof51 (Sep 26, 2009)

Thats why my wife wont have another dog, used to happen with our Boarder Collie all the time. He was castrated at 6 months and we were shocked the first time it happened.


----------



## M&M's mummy (Jul 12, 2011)

This can happen in male dogs wilfiboy and normally the penis would go back in once dog is calm. However if unable to go back in - you did the right thing by applying a cold compress.

There is a condition actually called Paraphinosis whereby the penis is unable to retract.

Paraphinosis occurs when the opening of the prepuce becomes constricted. This can occur for several reasons.

Hair sometimes surrounds the opening of the sheath and becomes entangled around the base of the penis and the bulbus glands, preventing it from retracting normally. This is usually associated with mating.

A narrowed preputial orifice makes the opening too small, so your dog can't retract his penis. This condition is sometimes genetic. Also Injury or fracture of your dog's penis can lead to paraphinosis.


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Yes Maureen/Margaret/Mildred (lol) have read up about it over the weekend and how dangerous it can be if it does nt go back... quite the expert on dogs erectile function now lol... it said if it did nt go back into the sheath then you had "to snap it back " does nt sound good boys  x


----------



## Cockapoodledoo (Feb 8, 2011)

Sounds like he needed a little bit of KY! 

Glad all is well now. 

Karen x


----------



## Dylansmum (Oct 29, 2010)

wilfiboy said:


> Yes Maureen/Margaret/Mildred (lol) have read up about it over the weekend and how dangerous it can be if it does nt go back... quite the expert on dogs erectile function now lol... it said if it did nt go back into the sheath then you had "to snap it back " does nt sound good boys  x


Sooner you than me 
And there's me thinking that boys were less trouble to own!


----------



## curt3007 (May 28, 2011)

Good job he's not a horse...... we have to clean that!


----------



## kendal (Jul 16, 2009)

lol iy happens to boy dogs all the time (one of the reasons i could never own a boy) most peopl i know with boy dogs refer to it as their lipstick. lol they see it and just say to the "dirty boy we dot want to see you lipstick" some dogs it takes them for ever to get it back in.


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

wilfiboy said:


> Yes Maureen/Margaret/Mildred (lol) have read up about it over the weekend and how dangerous it can be if it does nt go back... quite the expert on dogs erectile function now lol... it said if it did nt go back into the sheath then you had "to snap it back " does nt sound good boys  x


Excellent I may need a willy expert in the future  good I know where to come when I need advise Karen .... 

My kids almost passed out when they first saw Oakley's pop out ... I think the general comments where 'ERRR Gross' and 'that is soooo disgusting', I better not let the kids view any breeding activities that go on with the dogs, it may damage them for life or it may put them off ummmmm now theres a thought.... 

Seriously is Wilf all ok now, not happened again???


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Yeh Karen,I'd joked to my neighbour that I was nearly going to ask her if she had any Ky jelly that i could borrow lol. This really was not what I've normally seen as a "lipstick" this was 5 inches of pork sausage.... if it was a lipstick it would snap when you used it .
He was about to try again today it seems as though its when next doors 2 dogs are there... I think he is showing them that he is higher ranking... as if x


----------

